# Diamond Fanatics..



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2005)

Just thought i'd post a pic of my one and only diamond girl ,she has a crazy otical illusion effect in the flesh...enjoy,especially olzuludude :wink:


----------



## craig.a.c (Oct 13, 2005)

Not a big fan of diamonds, but she is nice.


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 13, 2005)

ahh so that is what i diamond looks like, here i was thinking that the snake had pox or something like that 

nice snake browns, what you selling her for?


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 13, 2005)

missed the turd, looks like you got some cleaning to do


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2005)

lol :wink: yeah took the pics before cleaning...once again,never ending job but you get that hehe...I was actually going to give her away SW as i have done with a few hot diamonds but everyone that sees he goes wow that's the wildest looking diamond i've seen and the girls all love her too so i think i'll be keeping her for the full term of her life,she's about 6 and pretty small but will breed next year no probs ,have had offers of 2 hot males as a loan for nex season,there should be some that throw to her sideseeing as the offspring are exactly half of the Mother and Father...funny that huh


----------



## OuZo (Oct 13, 2005)

Let me know if you sell her Browneye  she's sexy


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2005)

Too sexy for her cage


----------



## zulu (Oct 13, 2005)

*re Diamond*

Very nice snake that yungbrowneyedude,yep must hit the feedbag good with the McNugget in the pic,will produce some nice offspring forya next season!


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of diamonds either, but that is a really snake browns! That pattern would be pretty trippy to look at!!


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice snake Browns.


----------



## cronullaben (Oct 13, 2005)

i love diamonds although i only have a pair of realy nice yellow and black diamonds i wold love to get a pair of black and whites.someone told me you get the black and whites further up north. Anyways she is beautiful and i just like others would be happy to take her off your hands, maybe a auction i reckon you will fetch good dollars.


----------



## tourett (Oct 13, 2005)

My eyes go funny everytime I see that Diamond BROWNS.
I love it.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Oct 13, 2005)

Pic up one similar today just less black than that!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Oct 13, 2005)

i am a big fan of the black and whites, i recon they look better than the yellows...


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah this one's not black and white,at other angles she has lovely yellow through her.Here's a pic look really really hard you just might trip out lol


----------



## peterescue (Oct 13, 2005)

My fave is similar to the black slug monster but every scale has a small dot of yellow, No rosettes, just the perfected little dot of yellow on the tip of every scale.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 13, 2005)

I have same taste as Peter.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Oct 13, 2005)

damn pete... your everyones fav tonight... WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?.... i'd like to say keep up the good work, but i can't help but think it's temporary


----------



## zen (Oct 14, 2005)

*Dazzling Diamond*

Magnificent specimen there Browns.

What's her geographic bloodline?.
Is it from up in the northern part of their range, as Cronullaben suggests?


Browns, earlier you said,


> there should be some that throw to her side seeing as the offspring are exactly half of the Mother and Father...funny that huh



Are you saying here that you can expect to get 50% of the clutch looking like the father & 50% of the offspring looking like the mother? *exactly*?


zen


----------



## playwell (Oct 14, 2005)

Very stunning, She would love it in my aviary. :wink: Do you want to move her on.


----------



## zulu (Oct 14, 2005)

*re Diamond*



Morelia_Hunter said:


> Pic up one similar today just less black than that!


 Sure its not an intergrade :?:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 14, 2005)

> Browns, earlier you said,
> Quote: ? there should be some that throw to her side seeing as the offspring are exactly half of the Mother and Father...funny that huh
> 
> 
> Are you saying here that you can expect to get 50% of the clutch looking like the father & 50% of the offspring looking like the mother? exactly?



Well the genes are exactly half but by no means does that mean that exactly half will be the same colours etc.It's a little like when someone says that"that person looks just like his dad but you can also see he looks his mum"We all come out in different colours too if you know what i mean?

Zulu this might seem like a dumb question but what's an intergrade?

Any pics MH?


----------



## zulu (Oct 14, 2005)

*re Diamonds*



peterescue said:


> My fave is similar to the black slug monster but every scale has a small dot of yellow, No rosettes, just the perfected little dot of yellow on the tip of every scale.


 Yeh i cant work out this black slug monster stuff,ive got ones with reduced black and high black background,the high black type with typical diamond dots contrast very well IMO.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 14, 2005)

The ones that look like a big black poo :lol:

What's a reduced black or high black lol. Got pics?


----------



## zen (Oct 14, 2005)

*50/50*

Thanks for the explanation there Browns. 
Genetics fascinates me.

There seems to be enormous variety in Diamond Python populations & even within the same clutch as Peterescue stated. 


zen


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 14, 2005)

> There seems to be enormous variety in Diamond Python populations & even within the same clutch as Peterescue stated.


Yeah well in the wild i don't think a high yellow would care if the male was a black slug monster and what his and her parents were before that so you would expect some variation within a clutch i guess.Some ppls i've seen get nearly all high yellows with little variance at all...

Genetics fascinate me too zen and the more you learn the more you want to find out.


----------



## snake6p (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice diamond.


----------



## zulu (Oct 14, 2005)

*re Diamond*



OuZo said:


> The ones that look like a big black poo :lol:
> 
> What's a reduced black or high black lol. Got pics?


 Theres some good looking black poos around then ouzo, ize love it when yas treat me bad master


----------



## yommy (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's a close up of my female diamond, for those interested. She has high contrast yellow. She's my favorite out of my trio.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Oct 14, 2005)

You will get ones that are a mix of the two parents too. Not nesseccarily the same as either parents. Ill try post some pics. Just cant get my camera to focus properly tonight!


----------



## fishead (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess I live somewhere near the grey area that is the northern limits of the true diamonds. Port Stephens. You can find a cracker high yellow fella down the backyard one day and then one like the guy below the next day (he was tucking into a neighbour's chook chicks. Haven't seen any black and whites though that I can think of. 
I've also seen a few pure looking diamonds around seals rocks an hour and a halfs drive north of here. They were all pretty yellowish too. With all of the variation I've got my doubts about the "black and whites at the northern parts of the diamonds range" theory.


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 15, 2005)

I think your past the point of true diamonds fishhead, might be at the point where you get diamond looking intergrades, but doubt you get pure diamonds there.Got any pics of the high yellow ones.I always though it was the southern diamonds that were black and white and the northern ones yellow, but think you can get either anywhere in the range.


----------



## zen (Oct 15, 2005)

*Grey Area of Diamond Range*

Hi Fishead,

That's a top quality pic of a very interesting and attractive specimen.
It's a good thing you saved it from the chicken farmer! :wink: 
I love that head pattern! It's very unusual. Quite intriguing.(?)

It's reminiscent of the DiamondX Jungles that they're breeding in the U.S.
Mostly in the way that the head pattern is quite black & distinctive. This seems to happen when you cross Diamonds. 
The crossing shows up in the head pattern.
I can see the influence of _mcdowelli_ in the background body colour, being more brown than black with yellow spots.

That's interesting what you say about there being pure looking Diamonds in the same immediate vicinity. 
Do you have any pics of the them?.

Thanks for the pic & 'grey area' wrap.


Pike,

You make some interesting points there. So you reckon Port Stephens is well & truly intergrade country. 
Do you get more Diamond looking intergrades or more Carpet looking intergrades in the one population?

I was wondering if you get Coastal Carpet's (_mcdowelli_) in the Port Stephens area?



zen


----------



## zulu (Oct 15, 2005)

*re Diamond*

Yeh fishead that intergrade looks similar to the ones my mate finds around kemsey,the head markings are quite bright on yours.One ive seen from port macguarie on the coast was diamond (usual black with small yellow dots and small yellow rossettes)but in laced brightness compared to the southern diamonds.One i had from smokey cape beach was a normal carpet,no rules with these they are very confusing indeed. :?


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 15, 2005)

Lock it, quick


----------



## The Rock (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey yommy,- did you get obee to take that pic. :wink:


----------



## fishead (Oct 15, 2005)

Howdy Pike1, there's a pic of a couple of yellow locals in a post of mine in Ouzos diamond thread. They are way different to ouzos screamers in patterning, bigger rosettes and all that but really nice yellow when seen in the flesh. Everyone you talk to seems to have a different view on the inter..... thing and I don't want to wake that monster again!!!!


----------



## OuZo (Oct 15, 2005)

Here ya go feeshy head 








> Mostly in the way that the head pattern is quite black & distinctive. This seems to happen when you cross Diamonds.



I have a Diamond with quite distinctive head markings, very velvety black with quite bright and clear yellow markings and I'm pretty sure he's pure!


----------



## zulu (Oct 15, 2005)

*re Diamond*

yeh ouz there natural intergrade which is different to the human designer hybrid diamonds whose mummy was a black slug poo diamond and daddy a coastal carpet 8) :lol:


----------



## fishead (Oct 16, 2005)

Anybody brave enough to put a general location on this one?


----------



## olivehydra (Oct 16, 2005)

fishead said:


> Anybody brave enough to put a general location on this one?



My house please? :wink: Thats a nice diamond fishhead.


----------



## Duke_jensen (Oct 16, 2005)

looks like the lounge room to me, but i'm no locality expert.


----------



## fishead (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll pay that one Duke - I was just sitting down to post "besides on the loungeroom floor" but you beat me


----------



## junglemad (Oct 16, 2005)

That's a Gosford i reckon Fishie or maybe Tea Gardens way and a female. Browns one i am guessing is NSW south coast. Nice pics all.


----------



## zen (Oct 16, 2005)

*Diamond*

You beat me to it Junglemad.

My first guess was the Central Coast, more specifically the Gosford area.
My second guess was the northern Sydney suburbs.
It also could be from around the Hawkesbury or Colo Rivers.

That general area anyway.

Wherever it's from it's absolutely gorgeous!

zen


----------



## zen (Oct 16, 2005)

*Female?*

How do you know it's female, Junglemad?

I'm curious as to what criteria you used to distinguish it as a female. :?: 
I'm impressed if you can tell from this photograph.
Especially if you get it right!

zen


----------



## yommy (Oct 16, 2005)

The Rock, 
No the missus was nice enough to lash out and get a flash diggy camera for me , i've now just got to work out how to reduce the mega pixel and i'll post a full body shot of her, not being biased but she's one hot diamond. 
she has been put together this season with both my males, they do the spur stratching and stuff then retreat to the hide together so i haven't actually witnessed proper mating but initial signs are postive, just have to wait and see, plus it's hard to cool them down proberly way up north unlike my southern counterparts and my aircon bill is killing me. Price you pay for your passion.


----------



## southy (Oct 16, 2005)

my yearling pair, female top male bottom, sorry but i think the pictures will end up huge and i have no idea how to resize them


----------



## Linus (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice photos everyone. I'd like to see a full body pic of yours yommy. looks like a nice diamond.


----------



## fishead (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry Junglemad it's a boy and from Karuah - or his parents were. The parents were amnesty declared animals back when that all happened.
Sure looks pure diamond to me and from north of Port Stephens.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 17, 2005)

> I'd like to see a full body pic of yours yommy. looks like a nice diamond.



Me too


----------



## zen (Oct 17, 2005)

*Fishead's Diamond Locality*

thanks for the answer Fishead. 

Karuah! That's interesting. It definitely looks pure too (& probably is).
i've been told that pure specimens occur as far up as Coffs Harbour.
it's interesting isn't it, that pure Diamonds persist in Intergrade country.

well done Junglemad, your Tea Gardens guess was just 10 km away, as the crow flies!
bad luck about the gender guess though.
i didn't think it was possible :wink:, a brave attempt though.

let me say again Fishead, what a superb specimen it is. 
he's got marvellous colour & great diamond rosettes.
it's one of the best Diamonds i've seen. :mrgreen: 

let us know if you ever want to stud him out.


zen


----------



## zulu (Oct 17, 2005)

*re Diamond*

Nice diamond fishead,junglemad wasnt far off onley a natts whisker,its good to see some from different localities. cheers colin


----------



## yommy (Oct 18, 2005)

*female diamond*







Here a shot of her, see is my favourite out of my trio, though she sometimes like to give love bites. I'll have to post one of my younger male as he is quite different to her.


----------



## yommy (Oct 18, 2005)

*light male headdshot*






A head shot of my lighter male, Body shot to follow.


----------



## yommy (Oct 18, 2005)

*male body shot*


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 19, 2005)

Very nice pics.
Here's my gitl being handled by someone who's never touched a snake before a born natural


----------



## OuZo (Oct 19, 2005)

Can I have it Browneye? Pretty please? With a charry AND some money on top?


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry zoester but i have just been given a loan of a gorgeous black and white that sounds spectacular will get some pics when i get him and when i breed em i tell ya what i'll send you one just cause you like her so much


----------



## peterescue (Oct 19, 2005)

I cant make out the images, could they be enlarged a bit.
I tried to access this thread with dial up and a litlle window came up and laughed at me.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 19, 2005)

> when i breed em i tell ya what i'll send you one just cause you like her so much



Woohoo!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 19, 2005)

Couple more pics for ya zoeye


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2005)

Great pics Browns! She's a looker for sure


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 19, 2005)

Just thought I'd post one of my favourite diamond pics.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 20, 2005)

Browneye I dunno whether to say thanks for posting em up for me or to call you a prick for teasing me lol 

Come on now, you're the Jungle man what do you need her for? GIMME GIMME


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 20, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> Sorry zoester but i have just been given a loan of a gorgeous black and white that sounds spectacular will get some pics when i get him and when i breed em i tell ya what i'll send you one just cause you like her so much



you know she will hold you to that one browns!!, i will make sure she does!!  

love the head markings, nice diamond.

but like zo said, your a jungle man, what do you need that ugly diamond for :wink: let us take it for you!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice pics guys. Foxysnake that is an awsome photo, did you take it?


----------



## zulu (Oct 20, 2005)

*re Diamond*

Some juv diamonds from wisemans ferry,central coast bloodlines,nice photos of your diamond browns :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Oct 20, 2005)

That one in the centre has very similar head markings to my boy


----------



## Jason (Oct 20, 2005)

well i have never been a diamond fan but the longer this thread goes on and the more pictures that isee the more i am liking them, some great looking diamonds in peoples collection.


----------



## zulu (Oct 20, 2005)

*re Diamond*



OuZo said:


> That one in the centre has very similar head markings to my boy


 Well,thats a compliment ouz cause yours are nice,the one i think you mean is going to be yellowish with yellow rossettes and its a male the other two are white rossette females. Cheers colin.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok ill join the party too.. most have seen these pics but what the hell!

My 3 favourite shots.















and My Male


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice shots Pugsly!

Olivehydra, no, not my shot or my animal. Just a nice pic of a diamond I happened upon during my internet surfing.


----------



## Rossagon (Oct 20, 2005)

Might as well join the party, here's my little girl.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 20, 2005)

Beauty there Rossco, gotta love diamonds, anybody else feel like sharin??!


----------



## zen (Oct 23, 2005)

*More Diamonds*

Here you are Pugsly. 

This is a female from the Blue Mountains.
Not as attractive as yours though. 
By the way, the specimen you recently put up called "my 3 favourite shots" with the white and gold diamonds is superb. What area is it from?











zen


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

*More Diamonds*



zen said:


> This is a female from the Blue Mountains.
> Not as attractive as yours though.



Now that is a REAL diamond!!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's one that i bred  .


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

And another that i bred.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 23, 2005)

> Well,thats a compliment ouz cause yours are nice,the one i think you mean is going to be yellowish with yellow rossettes and its a male the other two are white rossette females. Cheers colin.



Lol the one I was comparing yours too is yellow with yellow rosettes and is a male :lol: . I tried soooooooo hard to take some piccies of him today but he just won't sit still!!! He's so frustrating lol. Here's some older pics of him:











I'm with you Pugs, I gotta join the party cos I lurve my Diamonds and I know everyone's seen most of my piccies before but I can't help but post em up lol . I did just take a few new snaps of my devilish female (who's hopefully gravid) at my own finger's risk :lol:

She came up a really trippy green in these...










I can't seem to get a good pic of the other male! You know I'll keep trying though :twisted:


----------



## OuZo (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry about the weird sizes too....I resized em in Photobucket a few times but it's being a pain in the *^$%$ :evil:


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

Another i bred.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

Another i bred.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

And another.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

And last one. I love this diamond, it has the exact markings that i really go for. Nice and black with little yellow.  And he often perches like a Chondro


----------



## pugsly (Oct 23, 2005)

Superb Diamonds serp. Beautiful rosettes, im more of a gold man myself everyones different i guess, 100-0050 one is a ripper, gorgeous!


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah Pugsly, she's a gem. She's actually more yellow to the naked eye than what she is in that pic.


----------



## zen (Oct 24, 2005)

*Diamond Pythons*

You've got some absolutely magnificent specimens there Serpenttongue.
Well done. You must be very proud of them. 

That 100_0050 specimen is almost B&W, with perfect patterning and lovely rosettes. 

007 is a treat too! 

There all good mate! Congratulations breeding such treasures! All pure too, that's for sure!

Great hide boxes too! Do you make them yourself or are they pre-made bird boxes :?: 



By the way, thanks for saying:-


> Now that is a REAL diamond!!!!


Coming from you, that's a REAL compliment! :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Oct 24, 2005)

I like 0007 Nick, what a shpunk


----------



## NicG (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

Don't need to be asked twice to show off my girl!
Apologies to those who have already seen these pics on other herp sites.

She'll be coming up to 2 years old soon, so I'll be looking for a boyfriend for her from this year's hatchlings. Any Melbourne-based breeders that anyone wants to recommend?

Cheers,
Nic


----------



## OuZo (Oct 24, 2005)

That first pic's so cute!


----------



## junglemad (Oct 24, 2005)

Pugs is yours a chondro diamond? that pose looks familiar


----------



## pugsly (Oct 24, 2005)

hehe yeah of course, I put my Green Tree in with him for a night when i first got her and BAM! ON LIKE DONKEY KONG! :wink:


----------



## zulu (Oct 24, 2005)

*re Diamond*

Nice diamonds there serpentongue,look similar to browns animal at the start of the thread,lovely yellow that chondro one of yours to uncle pugs,zen the poor old blue mountains diamond looks like a red belly black in a pit full of colletts :wink:


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 24, 2005)

*Diamond Pythons*



zen said:


> You've got some absolutely magnificent specimens there Serpenttongue.
> Well done. You must be very proud of them.
> 
> That 100_0050 specimen is almost B&W, with perfect patterning and lovely rosettes.
> ...


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 24, 2005)

*Diamond Pics*

Hi 
Heres Reptile Citys Breeding Trio.

Jason Lapins


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 24, 2005)

*Another*

Here he is with his two girl friends.


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 26, 2005)

*Diamonds Mating*

Hi All 
Has anyone in SA have there Diamonds breeding yet?
Mine dont seem interested?
Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Retic (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's one of mine, a female from Gosford 3 or 4 generations ago


----------



## blake_da_snake (Oct 30, 2005)

my lil diamond


----------



## Franco (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's one of my females.


----------



## Retic (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry, I've just got to pop out and buy a bigger monitor so I can see that photo Franco


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 30, 2005)

So this is where we advertise what we're breeding this season? Ok well here's my female.


----------



## Franco (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry boa. I assumed everyone owned a 33 inch screen!

Technology is obviously not my forte.


----------



## expansa1 (Oct 31, 2005)

And one of my females that is also gravid at the moment (the one on the artificial rock)
Expansa1


----------

